# stand up bar



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

just wondering if anyone runs a stand up bar on there duck boat. ive been thinking of intalling one for alittle more safty but unsure of whats the better setup. my war eagle has an open floor plan so it would have to mounted to the floor. thanks


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

You absolutely MUST have a bar!! I made my boat up from a tin can and think it is a neccessity. I had a floating bench seat which I positioned at the correct spot to mount the bar to the back side.

A quick story about the safety issues involving mudmotors.
I was cruising Erie State Game Area a few years back and was running a shallow flat across some emergent vegetation. I was taking a wide and slow turn when my boat STOPPED! I was holding onto the bar, had the safety kill cord attached and was thrown clear of the boat and landed in 2 feet of water. The motor swung around and died about 6" from my head:yikes:! Holding the bar slowed my ejection just enough to keep me "head up". The kill switch obviously saved my life. I had struck a piece of concrete which ripped a foot long gash into the bottom of the boat. Fortunately, I was able to kick the gash together enough to keep us afloat and make it back to the launch.

The moral of the story: wear the kill cord and install a grab bar.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a Beavertail boat with a mud motor. It had a removable hold onto bar in it. I can simply pull it out when I don't need it there for storage, travel, etc. It is positioned forward of the rear about 4 feet. I would put it further out if I had a choice. When running the long tail, and you come out of some mud or something into clear water and you are almost wide open and it catches in the open water and takes off, the torque of the thing will basically rip the tiller handle around and knock you out of the boat if you are not ready. Not quite enough room to fit between the bar and the tiller if you are not ready for it. Just give yourself plenty of room, I would rather stretch a little forward than just about get knocked out.


----------



## pluckthis (May 21, 2006)

love mine bought got it from mud buddy. also have used it with my outboard just but one of those extenssion for trolling motors works great


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't wreck as bad as LoBrass, but pretty close.:lol: I went to a muffler shop and had them make me one out of 2" pipe. They made a "U" that was 16" wide, and 36" high. Then I bolted it to the backside of my middle bench seat. It only cost 25 bucks or so too.


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't drink but is it a cash bar, does it turn a profit, and do you serve nonacaholic also?


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

2" pipe threaded on both ends with a threaded, bolted down reciever in wooden floor, and a cap on top threaded end. Definitaly nice to have something to hold onto for those "Oh, crap" moments and when the floor has ice build up. As metioned before, ALWAYS wear the kill switch safety.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

You can build one from conduit. Heavey wall weld on some flanges and bolt it to the ribs in the boat. 

When I made mine I bent it from 1" 11 ga. tube welded a plate about 12" long by 4" wide with 3 clearance holes thru the plate. I also added two horizonal pieces of 1" tube to use to bolt it to my middle seat. I then installed rivnuts into one of the bottom ribs of the boat, and attached the handle there also. Very rigid. SO much so that I almost ripped the boat to pieces, when I went under a dead blow in the river and didn't have enough clearance over the oh shizzle handle. Be creative when you build yours. Make it how you think it should be. that most of the fun with the mud motors.

But never motor without the kill teather attached around your arm, and your hand on the oh shizzle handle. If you do your only cheating death! Those motors have so much torque they throw you like a rag doll! :yikes:
Smoke


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

smoke said:


> But never motor without the kill teather attached around your arm, and your hand on the oh shizzle handle. If you do your only cheating death! Those motors have so much torque they throw you like a rag doll! :yikes:
> Smoke


 Tell me about it. BlackDuckDown painted a little fella falling overboard on my boat after I did the GoDevil swan dive out the back of my boat during a turn. Glad I had the kill switch teather hooked to my arm. And in case you are wondering the water here in Otisville is darn cold in the second week of March:yikes:.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

It's all most happened to me too. I had to grab the tiller handle with both hands and pull back on the stick with both feet planted. My buddy started laughing, but when I told him, he was all most the only person left in the boat....................................... well, he was still laughing, but anyway. I do know what you mean. I haven't been tossed over board yet, and I hope it doesn't happen. But I wear the kill switch tether always. And also have an Alofs death grip on the oh shizzle hande too! :yikes: I always figured if the water wasn't cold enough to kill ya, the friggin prop spinning around and slappin you in the face was going to. 
Smoke


----------

